# Screen Burning Issues



## Droopy85 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey guys, 
I have been doing this for years but had to down grade equipment, I am having issues from the exposure unit to after washout, I am using ryonet dual cure water based emulsion, and an unfiltered uv box, and staedtler vellum with a laser jet, i also am using enviroline products. Everything was working good then the last 5 screens are having issues i have never seen this in 18 years anyone have a clue what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Are the laser prints dark enough?

You haven't said exactly what your results are.


----------



## mainstreetpress (Feb 18, 2016)

I used to use the Rainer emulsion - and had the same thing happen to me. Are your screens no hardening under light? Washout out when you go hit them with the hose / pressure washer?

It *Could* be your emulsion is OLD. I've encountered that with ryonets dual cure (pink stuff) it def goes bad after 4 months I feel. 
It was like my screens couldn't expose for the life of me!

Just my cents...


----------



## mainstreetpress (Feb 18, 2016)

Edit: Ryonet not Raineer


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

Was having issues all of a sudden, replaced ink small was well..was running out and not dark enough


----------



## inkshirt (May 7, 2016)

A good way to trouble shoot the problem is check your process step by step you may be doing something different than normal also it would be great help if you explain what the problem is wash out screen image definition on screen or what .


----------

